
Science Won't Settle Trans Rights - lilrhody
http://bostonreview.net/science-nature-gender-sexuality/anne-fausto-sterling-science-wont-settle-trans-rights
======
vanniv
Science rarely if ever resolves political problems.

Science influences them, on occasion, by providing evidence of facts -- but no
conceivable scientific result could "settle trans rights"

I mean, what scientific fact(s) could conceivably resolve the issues if
proven?

